

Ask HN: Does my Twitter handle belong on my resume? - ByteMuse

I am an aspiring web developer and have recently started getting active on twitter, posting mostly about development and nothing incriminating. Should I put my handle on my resume?<p>On one hand, it shows that I am active in the community and some things that I have been working on.<p>On the other hand, it may be distracting on a resume and I am unsure how an employer might view it.<p>Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
======
AndrewGCook
If you were applying to work at my start-up, chances are I would try to find
you on the Internets anyway, and I would greatly appreciate you saving me time
by just providing me your information up front.

If you provide me links, it also ensures I find the right accounts for you,
and not someone with the same name. Finding the wrong accounts and thinking
it's you could mean the difference of me actually calling you or not.

StackExchange accounts relevant to the position you're applying for are also
good to include (if you use the service).

~~~
ByteMuse
Thanks for the advice! I definitely want to work with startups and small
teams, so this seems quite applicable.

I am pretty active on Stack Overflow and Github, so I think I'll put those on
my resume as well.

------
Joakal
The resume is not a single statement of your career. The closest metaphor is a
personalised advertisement flyer to a business for the position. In other
words, would showing social links on your resume assist the 'customer' to want
to hire you?

If I was hiring a web developer; Yes, it would help to put it on the resume
because there may be conflicting account names or save me some effort because
I'd check anyway.

In fact, put down hobby projects (eg github) as it will show them that you're
also active with source control, delivery, etc.

------
davidandgoliath
You would save them the effort looking -- I'm sure anyone responsible for
hiring these days would search nonetheless. Like you mentioned it shows you're
active in the field & interested in development 'outside' of work, too.

------
joshontheweb
Nowadays when Im looking for work I just refer people to my homepage which
links to my twitter, github, resume, and portfolio items. I think people are
much more interested in your social accounts than your resume alone.

